# Children in Peyia



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

HI all

I am due to come to Peyia/Coral Bay area in July are there any English children around the age of 12 years as I would like to no is there a meeting place where my daughter can meet new friends

Cherie


----------



## Chilminder (May 25, 2009)

Cherie said:


> HI all
> 
> I am due to come to Peyia/Coral Bay area in July are there any English children around the age of 12 years as I would like to no is there a meeting place where my daughter can meet new friends
> 
> Cherie


Hi my sister and her friends are all aged between the age of 12 and 15 they are mostly english or english cypriot, they all speak english and some speak Greek. some of them live in peyia too, there is a large group of them, they have all been in your daughters position moving there and not knowing anyone, they all go to emba high school too, which could be good for her. im sure they wouldnt mind taking her out for the day and showing her around they are all very lovely


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Chilminder

You have been so helpful my daughter would love to meet up with your sister and friends she feels alot better. Can you please give out your phone number in a private message and I will give out mine untill my daughter gets a cypriot phone number

Once again thank you so much regards Cherie x


----------



## Chilminder (May 25, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi Chilminder
> 
> You have been so helpful my daughter would love to meet up with your sister and friends she feels alot better. Can you please give out your phone number in a private message and I will give out mine untill my daughter gets a cypriot phone number
> 
> Once again thank you so much regards Cherie x


 Hi i dont think i have enough posts yet to send a private message, or i am unsure how to. sorry about this, you can email me [email protected] and i will reply. Thanks


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi Chilminder
> 
> You have been so helpful my daughter would love to meet up with your sister and friends she feels alot better. Can you please give out your phone number in a private message and I will give out mine untill my daughter gets a cypriot phone number
> 
> Once again thank you so much regards Cherie x


Hi Cherie
My daughter Emily is 13 and my son Niall will be 12 when we arrive in Peyia in Aug and just like your daughter will be looking to make new friends my email address is [email protected] if you would like to be in touch


----------

